# Those who oppose sexual deviation...



## Furretsu (Jul 21, 2008)

... are often fighting something within themselves, according to this video.

*WARNING: Mature themes - nothing graphic, purely educational.*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy-7AoxFEJA

I thought it was pretty interesting. What do you guys think?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow...

...That might explain why the Vatican is so opposed to women being allowed in higher up positions XD


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not surprising, really. I pretty much had that figured out. But then, at the same time, makes me wonder about my dad...>>;;;;

Random comment: that test subject had horrible toes!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 21, 2008)

Their voices are incredibly boring. 
They droned on and onnnnn. :S I couldn't pay attention, I was too busy going 'WHY DO THEY SOUND SO BORED'


----------

